# Food Mod Ideas HERE!



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

The place to post your food inclined pc mods

i just thought of a usb pez dispenser

hit ctrl+p+e+z and it pops open and spits one out.


----------



## jph1589 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Could get naughty*

Women wouldn't need batteries anymore!!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

jph1589 said:
			
		

> Women wouldn't need batteries anymore!!


what?


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 4, 2006)

I could actually try that.... i have a G15 keyboard i could macro my 'Pez' command to


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

i feel like with usb powered solenoid or something like that, it'd be pretty doable


----------



## POGE (Aug 4, 2006)

Pc's made of hamburger.  Like, actually edible.   You'd have to keep at at sub-zero temps to keep the meat from spoiling.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Pc's made of hamburger.  Like, actually edible.   You'd have to keep at at sub-zero temps to keep the meat from spoiling.



putting it in a fridge with a clear part, like a micro fridge

that'd be so sick

maybe just building a pc into a microfridge

oh shit, i have a micro fridge i want to throw away

fuck

this is going to be done.  fuck!  i really didn't want to do anything drastic right before school started!  

i will put meat in there tho, if you want poge....


----------



## POGE (Aug 4, 2006)

PC in a minifridge wont work, It'll generate to much heat and blow out the compressor.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

you think so?

has it been done or something?

maybe i will use the compressor and radiator and stuff to cool my stuff....


----------



## POGE (Aug 4, 2006)

Its been tried many times with no sucess...   The compressor in a minifridge isnt designed to sustain heat being added... its designed to keep things cool, not cool them.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

what if i had the effluent gases from pc ducted out of the whole fridge, and i just had the cool air being input through my intakes?

i think it would be able to handle it, but i don't think it would do a very good job.  better than current tho...i should just hook up the front of my case with all the mesh to an open door fridge


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 4, 2006)

You could hook your coffe maker up to usb power


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 8, 2006)

Fox34 said:
			
		

> You could hook your coffe maker up to usb power



yessssss

then every morning, when you sit down at your desk to start working...

a fresh cup of coffee!


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## n-sanity (Aug 12, 2006)

Lol, vodka+orange juice / bacardi white + coke / campari + orange juice / ice dispenser built in - 3 tubes, and one little duct for the ice... take 3 dd dual bay reservoirs, fill em up with the stuff, and then take a walmart ice despenser, get a 12>120v transformer from any electronic hardware store, hook it all up with some primoflex 1/2" ID and homedepot valves, route it all to one 5.25" panel and heck, there u go. A perfect coctail dispenser pc. A cm stacker would b perfect for this. 100% doable idea. Just insulate the ice box. And yer good... maybe slice some lemons, and put em in a limon filled container so they are fresh, yet marinated in alcohol. Attach a small boxfull of straws, and maybe some coctail umbrellas. Its all so easy to do.

Perfect krunk-machine. For all night krunk gaming  Hehe imagine nfsMW with 3 'screw's in ur stomach hehehe i wonder if the cops are programmed to observe alcohol impaired driving patterns


----------



## CjStaal (Aug 12, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> what if i had the effluent gases from pc ducted out of the whole fridge, and i just had the cool air being input through my intakes?



DO ABLE! You just will have to put the temp sensor for the fridge inside the cold duct so the fridge won't try to overwork itself.


----------



## C0mrad3 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you were handy with home appliances you could get a compressor from a larger fridge and hardwire it to the case so it wouldnt have to work so hard....hmmm this could be interesting...


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 18, 2006)

How about a peltier powered mini toaster oven. Those things get to be like.. 150c.. Easily can cook the hot pocket or whatever. I'll give it a shot in a few days, I just have to order a peltier..

Would probably require about 2 CD Drive bays.. hrm.. I could work something up for sure.. 

I think if you put it on the top of the toaster chamber, instead of underneath, it wont create a burnt hot spot on the food, but will evenly heat the air, and cook the food. It could easily be done. That'd be fun!


----------



## 3991vhtes (May 25, 2007)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> The place to post your food inclined pc mods
> 
> i just thought of a usb pez dispenser
> 
> hit ctrl+p+e+z and it pops open and spits one out.



Hmmm....it doesn't work


----------



## zekrahminator (May 25, 2007)

You know what I want, a PC that runs so hot it doubles as a stove .


----------



## anticlutch (May 25, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> You know what I want, a PC that runs so hot it doubles as a stove .



Get a Prescott processor and you're set 

edit: I forgot to add the complementary 8800 card or the 2900XT (either one of them is fine, they're both insanely hot)


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2007)

Ha dude this thread is so old! I love it. I was thinkin, run heat pipes from your water block to the outside top of your case and mount em to a copper skillet then shut offf your water cooling and BAM little frying pan  Or, rout your phase change kit into a secluded front part of your case and make a mini fridge


----------



## aximbigfan (May 25, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> You know what I want, a PC that runs so hot it doubles as a stove .



just get:

4 X presHOT 775s
1 X mobo that supports 4 X 775s and dual pcie
2 X x1600
1 X case with no ventalation


ocer clock the living jesus out of everything, then get a heat pipe setup so that all heat is directed up to  frying pan. 


chris


----------



## mrw1986 (May 25, 2007)

Check out this awesomeness USB Mini Fridge.

Also, somebody made a working computer case out of a real mini fridge. I'm trying to dig up the link.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 25, 2007)

How about crushing a Pentium D so you get rough powder and use it isntead of pepper? It's pretty damn hot I'd say 

Anyway, seriously, I still have this HJ 5L can which I figured I could have some fun with, haven't thought of anything specific though.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2007)

someone should actually do a food mod and post the pics up here. anyone up to it?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> someone should actually do a food mod and post the pics up here. anyone up to it?



http://www.bav.nl/verzamel/o-hertogjan-5liter.jpg

I kept one of these to mod, plus I might have some nice petite hardware to put in it. Just need to find me some time.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> http://www.bav.nl/verzamel/o-hertogjan-5liter.jpg
> 
> I kept one of these to mod, plus I might have some nice petite hardware to put in it. Just need to find me some time.




That would rule, but what type of mod were you going to do with those? just put your hardware in it, or you could make a sweet mount in a case so you could use em


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 25, 2007)

Put hardware in it, they're too big to put in a case.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2007)

That would be ballin  What would be awesome is to make them still work while the hardware is in them, unless that was what you were planning already


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> That would be ballin  What would be awesome is to make them still work while the hardware is in them, unless that was what you were planning already



Still work? They're empty oversized cans. There is nothing to keep working.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2007)

lol O sorry It would be cool for like a mini keg to still dispense and have a PC in it too


----------



## m3lisk (May 25, 2007)

Hmm... I say widen up the space between the mobo and back panel, then get an AMD 4x4 mobo, with quad SLi 8800GTX, and run copper tubing to the back panel... and VIOLA! You have a pizza oven!


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2007)

well melisk, even though your evil, that sounds like a good idea   youd need to exstend the back panel furthur out to be able to fit the pizza.


----------



## m3lisk (May 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> well melisk, even though your evil, that sounds like a good idea.



ROFLZ!!!


----------



## d44ve (May 25, 2007)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> putting it in a fridge with a clear part, like a micro fridge
> 
> that'd be so sick
> 
> ...




Its been done before with success. I think it was a wine chiller though.

Let me find the link for you


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2007)

Yea I saw one dude put a system into a mini fridge cause he had some serious HDD's goin on and aparently they let off some serious heat.


----------

